# spulenfiepen



## Claut (17. September 2014)

Tach,

 

ich denke es ist spulenfiepen. Wenn ich ein Spiel Starte, nehmen wir mal WoW oder CoD und geht in die Char Auswahl und wechsel hin und her Zwischen den Chars, hab ich so ein stark wahrnehmbares "Kratzen" an der Grafikkarte. Wenn ich im Spiel selbst bin ist kaum noch was zu hören. Außerhalb von spielen ist sie Still.

 

Ich denke mal das es wirklich das bekannte spulenfiepen ist, das bei mir ist. 

 

Jetzt ist die Frage, soll ich mir wieder ein 780ti von Inno3D holen (die es wohl bei mindfactory nicht mehr gibt, ka wieso) oder gar zu etwas stärkerem greifen wie die R9 295x2. Leistungstechnisch ist diese zur 780ti wohl um 10-15% besser wenn man diversen tests's glauben schenken darf. 

 

 

Gehe jedoch davon aus, das nicht wirklich ein Spiel das man gemütlich spielen will derzeit beide GPU's an die grenzen bringt. Meine die x2 ist wohl eher was für den 4K bereich, den ich eh nicht nutze


----------



## painschkes (17. September 2014)

_Oder auf die 900er-Nvidia-Serie warten, die in den nächsten Tagen vorgestellt wird._

 

_Ansonsten machst du mit einer GTX 780 Ti nichts falsch - auch wenn ich eine R9 290/290X deutlich vorziehen würde._


----------



## Dagonzo (17. September 2014)

Leistungstechnisch ist diese zur 780ti wohl um 10-15% besser wenn man diversen tests's glauben schenken darf. 
Nur fangen die billigsten 295x2 erst bei ca. 800 Euro an, während eine 780ti schon ab ca. 430 Euro zu bekommen sind. Das für 10-15Prozent? Zudem haben zwei GPU immer noch mit Mikroruckler zu kämpfen, die bei AMD etwas stärker ausfällt als bei nVidia.

Am Freitag sind die neuen nVidias der 900er Serie am Start. Die bis jetzt größte, die 980 mit 4GB soll bis 600 Euro kosten und leistungstechnisch auf dem Niveau einer 780ti liegen. Hat dabei aber einen deutlichen geringeren Stromverbrauch. Dieser ist mit 165Watt angegeben (780ti mit 250Watt). Die 295x2 verbratet sogar ca. 500Watt.

Also wenn schon eines der drei schnellsten Modelle, dann würde ich im Moment (ab Freitag) zu einer 980 greifen.


----------



## Claut (17. September 2014)

Sind halt dann erst einmal Referenz Design's die wie ich schätze der 780ti nicht das Wasser Reichen können (stand auch irgendwo im Netz, vorläufige Test ergebnise). Bis da dann was von anderen Herstellern kommt, dauert auch seine Zeit. 

 

@Dagonzo deinen Beitrag zu spät gesehen^^ 

 

Aber auch da Referenz


----------



## Dagonzo (17. September 2014)

Ich bin mit ziemlich sicher das die 980 auf dem Niveau einer 780ti liegt, denn nVidia wird nicht allzu viel Zeit verstreichen lassen um dann noch eine 980ti nachzulegen.

 

Und wenn die 980 nicht so schnell wäre, hätte sie außer des größeren Speichers eigentlich kaum eine Daseinsberechtigung. Bei ca. 600 Euro muss die schon was bringen, wäre ansonsten ziemlich sinnlos, wenn die 780ti wie gesagt schon ab ca. 430 Euro zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Claut (17. September 2014)

Stimmt auch wieder. Na dann warte ich mal ab


----------



## Claut (19. September 2014)

Also, nach dem ich die Neue GPU eingebaut habe und es getestet habe, tritt das problem jedoch weiterhin auf. 

 

Es ist für mich echt schwer raus zu hören, woher es kommt. Es kann die GPU, CPU?! oder auch das MB selbst sein. Wenn ich den HD Chip benutze und die GPU ausbaue und ein Spiel Starte, ist es weg. Kann das sein, dass das NT einfach zu schwach ist?

 

Ist das Dark Power Pro 10 mit 550W

 

Versorgt ja derzeit das VII Hero, den i7 4790K die 780ti so wie 3 HDD und eine SSD, den Dark Rock Pro 3 und mit den zwei Lüftern des CPU Kühlers 6 Lüfter. 

 

Normal sollte sich da nichts fehlen denke ich. Irgendwas muss das Geräusch ja aus machen


----------



## Claut (19. September 2014)

Problem erkannt, es kommt vom Netzteil. Dann geht das mal zurück.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. September 2014)

Problem erkannt, es kommt vom Netzteil. Dann geht das mal zurück.

Von der Stärke her völlig ausreichend. Wenn dann würde ich da eher auf einen Defekt bzw. bevorstehenden Defekt tippen. Könnte sein das dieses kurz vor dem durchknallen ist. So schnell wie möglich zurück damit und nicht mehr einschalten!

 

Übrigens, die neuen Grafikkarten sind raus und ich habe Recht behalten. Sie liegen auf dem Niveau einer 780ti. Sogar Eigenbau von Asus und Gigabyte gibt es. Die legen noch mal ca. 10% drauf.

 

Edit:

Wegen Bugs des neuen Forums kann ich die Seite von Computerbase.de mit Tests der neuen Karten gerade nicht verlinken. Sehr ärgerlich, aber das findest du bei Interesse auch selber. Ist ja von der Startseite aus dort nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. September 2014)

Beim Link momentan einfach den URL-Tag entfernen, dann kannst du es posten. Zumindest kann man sich dann alles mit C&P rausholen


----------



## Dagonzo (19. September 2014)

http://www.computerbase.de/2014-09/geforce-gtx-980-970-test-sli-nvidia/
 
Ok danke Hr. Iglo ^^


----------



## Claut (19. September 2014)

Da sind aber auch nur die Referenz GPU's berechnet so wie ich das sehe. Ich selbst hab ja die 780ti von Inno3D das ja die Stärkste ist. Denke mal das sich diese doch schon um einiges von der 980 Abhebt. Andere hersteller werden Natürlich nach ziehen, auch iChill und Inno3D, aber ich denke mal nicht, das sich Spielerisch die 980 von der 780ti so abhebt, das es sich in den nächsten Monaten Rentieren würde, sich eine zu Kaufen.

 

Zum NT. Das neue ist Bestellt und das Alte ist bereits auf dem Weg zurück zu Mindfactory. Ich denke das der Alte Rechner wohl doch vom NT zerlegt wurde. Wurde jedoch kein Fehler gefunden als es in Prüfung war. Sieht man mal das man sich nicht immer sicher sein kann :/

 

 

@edit

 

http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=123  

 

Gerade gefunden. Sieht schon sehr schick aus, und was die Leistung anbelangt hmm.. Weiß auch nicht gegenüber der 780ti von Inno3D


----------



## Dagonzo (19. September 2014)

Da sind aber auch nur die Referenz GPU's berechnet so wie ich das sehe. Ich selbst hab ja die 780ti von Inno3D das ja die Stärkste ist. Denke mal das sich diese doch schon um einiges von der 980 Abhebt.

http://www.computerbase.de/2014-09/geforce-gtx-980-970-test-sli-nvidia/17/
Auf dieser Seite steht das die Referenzkarte die schnellste Single-CPU ist.
Die Gigabyte eigene legt wie schon erwähnt noch mal 10% zu.
Hier gibt es noch eine von Zotac mit der schnellsten Taktung von allen. Die dürfte wohl über jeden Zweifel erhaben sein.
http://geizhals.de/zotac-geforce-gtx-980-amp-extreme-edition-zt-90203-10p-a1167985.html

Hier noch mal was zu den Karten von der PCGH
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Geforce-GTX-980-Grafikkarte-259282/Tests/Test-Geforce-GTX-980-970-GM204-Maxwell-1136157/7/

Klingt alles sehr überzeugend, teilweise sogar richtig beindruckend. Da liegt sogar die 970 auf dem Niveau einer 780ti. Und immer bei deutlich reduzierten Energieverbrauch.
Ich selbst werde aber noch warten auf den Nachfolger. Wegen meiner Titan lohnt sich das Upgrade auf eine 970/980 nicht. Weil bisher läuft alles auf max. Einstellungen bei mir flüssig.

Also wenn AMD mit seinem neuen Tonga Grafikchip kein Wunder vollbringt, sind sie erst mal für einige Zeit abgemeldet was die Perfomance-Krone angeht. Und eine 980ti steht ja auch noch im Raum, die mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit kommen wird. Ob noch dieses Jahr oder nicht, wird sicherlich davon abhängen was die neuen AMD´s leisten.
Selbst eine Titan 2 könnte ich mir noch gut vorstellen. Die Titan/Titan Black haben sich ja trotz der Kosten recht gut verkauft.


----------



## Claut (20. September 2014)

Ob es sich derzeit Rentiert von der 780ti auf die 980 um zu Steigen?. Ich weiß nicht so Recht. Hab mit keinem Spiel annähernd Probleme, zmd derzeit nicht.


----------



## painschkes (20. September 2014)

_Warum ne GTX 980? Die 970 ist doch schon fast so schnell wie die Ti._


----------



## Felix^^ (20. September 2014)

Ob es sich derzeit Rentiert von der 780ti auf die 980 um zu Steigen?. Ich weiß nicht so Recht. Hab mit keinem Spiel annähernd Probleme, zmd derzeit nicht.

 

 

Leistungstechnisch eher weniger. Aber die 980 verbraucht weniger und hat mehr Raum zum übertakten.


----------



## Claut (20. September 2014)

Übertakten macht schon Spaß, kein Zweifel.

 

Der geringe Stromverbrauch ist schon ein Starkes Argument um zu Steigen, jedoch finde ich allein das Design von meiner schon sehr sehr Edel.

 

 

@painschkes, kann ich dir nicht Sagen. Ich bin jemand der lieber etwas mehr ausgibt, und für längere Zeit meine Ruhe hat, auch wenn der Satz alleine nicht viel Sinn macht. Man siehe den Release von der 780ti und jetzt die 980.

 

Wie auch schon Dagonzo geschrieben hat, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die 980ti und oder auch die 970ti auf den markt kommt und man sich dieses Kaufen wird. 

 

Man hat nie Ruhe davon, vor allem, wenn die Hersteller dann Anfangen, 4k Spiele zu Entwickeln. Ab da wird es wieder neue Generationen geben. 

 

Kann auch sein, das ich einfach zu viel Geld habe. Nein, ich will lieber immer Aktuell sein, auch wenn es nicht viel Sinn macht. 

 

 

So, lebens geschichte zu Ende 

 

Werde derzeit einfach auf der ti bleiben und sehen, wie es in ein Paar Monaten sein wird, was Nvidia dann schönes auf dem Markt bringt.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. September 2014)

@ Claut

Ja da ticken wir recht ähnlich^^
Ich muss zwar nicht immer gleich was neues kaufen wenn es da ist, aber wenn ich dann mal zuschlage dann richtig. Und da ist es mir dann auch egal ob eine Grafikkarte 500 oder 1.000 Euro kostet. Nur ein gewisser Sinn muss darin schon stecken.
In deinem Fall lohnt sich das Upgrade wirklich nicht. Vielleicht noch nicht mal wenn die 980ti kommen sollte. Denn wie viel wird die denn schneller sein? 30%? 40%?
Ich habe es immer so gehalten, dass eine Grafikkarte schon wenigstens 80-100% mehr Leistung bringen muss. Bei der CPU ist es ähnlich. Wenn überhaupt, dann kommt frühestens wieder was neues im nächsten Jahr bei mir ins Haus. Oder wenn die Einschränkungen bei einem Spiel meiner Meinung nach zu groß werden.


----------



## Claut (22. September 2014)

Neues NT eingebaut, WoW gestartet und man möge es nich glauben, das Problem ist immer noch da .... ich lauf langsam Amok


----------



## Dagonzo (22. September 2014)

Also das verstehe jetzt einer wer will.

Was bleibt jetzt eigentlich noch? Das Mainbord oder Gehäuselüfter (Kugellager)?

Da bin ich jetzt auch langsam überfragt.


----------



## Claut (22. September 2014)

Sämtliche lüfter wurden auch getauscht da die originalen zu laut wahren. Kann nur noch das mb sein. Hab den jetzt zu einer werkstatt gebracht, ärger mich da nich mehr rum mit dem teil^^ 

sollen die raus finden was da schief läuft


----------



## Claut (27. September 2014)

Kleines Update.

 

MB Getauscht, Werkstatt kam nicht darauf was es ist. 

 

So mit bleibt nur noch die GPU selbst im verfahren hängen. Möglicherweise Baureihe bedingt. 

 

Damit erst mal leben, tauschen oder warten bis die 980 G1 Gaming raus kommt. Soll wohl die Schnellste werden.

 

980ti @Dagonzo, hab ich jetzt mal ein wenig gegoogelt. Einige schreiben, das es auch sein kann das es keine geben wird. Man wird wohl auf ein Statement warten müssen.

 

40-50% mehr Leistung gegenüber der 780ti klingt schon sehr sehr lecker.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. September 2014)

Ja das ist noch nicht offiziell, aber da kommt ziemlich sicher eine. Sehr wahrscheinlich auch mit 8GB Speicher. Die Maxwell-Architektur hat noch einiges drauf. Vielleicht führt ja nVidia auch eine neue Namensgebung ein.


----------

